# separate log files in JBoss



## Grasstampfer (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich nutze JBoss Version 4.x und wuerde gern in separate log files je application meine Logausgaben schreiben...

mit


```
<appender name="App1Log" class="org.apache.log4j.FileAppender">
      <errorHandler class="org.jboss.logging.util.OnlyOnceErrorHandler"/>
      <param name="Append" value="false"/>
      <param name="File" value="${jboss.server.home.dir}/log/app1.log"/>
      <layout class="org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout">
         <param name="ConversionPattern" value="%d{ABSOLUTE} %-5p [%c{1}] %m%n"/>
      </layout>
      <filter class="org.jboss.logging.filter.TCLFilter">
         <param name="AcceptOnMatch" value="true"/>
         <param name="DeployURL" value="app1.ear"/>
      </filter>
   </appender>

...

   <root>
      <appender-ref ref="CONSOLE"/>
      <appender-ref ref="FILE"/>
      <appender-ref ref="App1Log"/>
   </root>
```

von der jboss seite funktioniert das auch soweit, dass er in ein eigenes log file schreibt... nur auch ins server.log ... 

Was muss ich wie einstellen, dass er NUR in das angegebene File logged ?

Danke euch

PS: Und wie aendere ich in dieser struktur den LogLevel ? kenne es nur ueber die catgory und die will ich hier nicht benutzen.


----------



## ms (13. Mai 2008)

Grasstampfer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was muss ich wie einstellen, dass er NUR in das angegebene File logged ?


Du müsstest vermutlich den als "FILE" definierten Appender rausnehmen.



			
				Grasstampfer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wie aendere ich in dieser struktur den LogLevel ? kenne es nur ueber die catgory und die will ich hier nicht benutzen.


Warum willst du die hier nicht benutzen?
Ansonsten such mal nach THRESHOLD.

ms


----------



## Grasstampfer (13. Mai 2008)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum willst du die hier nicht benutzen?


weil ich versch. libraries habe die von versch. web applikationen genutzt werden... 

also im grunde wie es bei jboss steht


> if you have multiple apps with shared classes/categories, [...] then this approach will not work



aber danke dir wegen den tipps... werd ich mal probieren


----------

